# Wire tightener?



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Anyone use these?

http://www.jakeswiretighteners.com/


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sure looks like it will work. Just not high tensil.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

It looks like it works. I'll stick to my old yellow wire stretcher though. One of my neighbors swears by the Texas fence stretcher, especially for old brittle wire.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I like my fence stretchers still.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I can just imagine 9 of those in the same spots after several years... Lol


----------

